# IChat with MSN Messenger?



## spockymoe (Jan 13, 2005)

Okay, I know this may be a stupid question because Apple and Microsoft don't cross over that much. But is there any way to use IChat with MSN Messenger. Or is there a version of/ hack for messenger that would allow me to video chat with my friends? No one I know uses AIM and I really wan to be able to video chat with them.


----------



## Reality (Jan 13, 2005)

Even if there was I don't think you can video chat. Not even the Mac version of MSN has video OR voice chat yet..lazy bums.


----------



## Orbit (Jan 13, 2005)

mercury messenger noew has msn video support mercury.to


----------



## ivory3laura (Sep 20, 2008)

hey,
My macbook and I have been battling with this for a while - can't get a webcam to work with my msn contacts.
I've downloaded mercury, but when I try to use my webcam it says it's unable to connect and to check I have the correct libraries installed. What might these be?
Laura


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 20, 2008)

What webcam are you using?  Are you using the built-in iSight camera on the MacBook?


----------



## ivory3laura (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## reed (Sep 24, 2008)

iMac too. Built in cam. Would like to use yahoo messenger with a friend who has a PC. Same problem? I haven't downloaded it yet.


----------

